# Happy New Year to All



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Husband and I have already downed the bottle of Champagne and are off to bed shortly. This has been an eventful year and I am glad to see it gone and hope that the new year will bring all of us good health and a better economy. For all of my Havanese friends, I wish you a Happy New Year. 

Lucile and Rosie


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Happy New Year, Lucile, my friend! And to all my other Havanese (and Dogs of all breeds!) -lovin' friends! May the new year be all you hope it to be!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll just bring this on over from the other thread. Wishing all of you a better new year than 2010 was, no matter how well it went for you. From our house to yours.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

arty: *Happy New Year everyone!* arty:

*Hope 2011 finds you healthy,happy and carefree! *:grouphug:


----------

